# le fichier de conf de apache 2



## koda_xii (6 Mai 2005)

bonjour

comme un autre membre j'ai installé une nouvelle mouture de apache sur ma machine en suivant les recommandations des différents how to de la toile, afin de bénéficier de ce merveilleux PHP5 que nous aimons  tous.


mon problème avec le fichier de  conf est le suivant:

j'ai récupéré compilé et installé apache pour mac, un peu à l'aveuglette en suivant les instructions. 

j'ai un serveur apache fonctionnel 

http://localhost/ pointe vers la doc de apache 
seulement 

* http://localhost/~user (user étant le nom d'user) ne pointe vers rien *
bon comme ça au moins on voit le fond de mon problème )

donc j'ai modifié le fichier conf du nouveau serveur apache qui se trouve à 
/apache2 
le fichier de conf étant dans 
/apache2/conf/httpd.conf 

DocumentRoot "/emplacement/physique/de/mes/sites" 

j'ai fait pareil pour les alias et UserDir 

mais j'ai toujours rien ça m'enfaaaade 

-------------------------------------------------- ---------------------------------- 
Voilà les solutions que je suis en train de tester: 
je suis allé voir les conf de l'ancien serveur qui se trouve à 
/etc/httpd/httpd.conf 

et je me suis rendu compte qu'il comporte des lignes de mod du genre 
mode_userdir.c 

étant donné que je n'ai pas ces lignes dans mon autre fichier de conf, il me semble que je n'ai pas installé les mods' afférantes. Le problème c'est que je ne sais pas du tout ou aller chercher ces mod et ou ni comment les installer dans l'arborescence de mon nouveau serveur. 
-- 
Je suis en train de me demander si je modifie le bon fichier de conf et je ne cache pas que ça commence à m'agacer j'y ai passé toute l'après midi sans succès, et j'ai moyen envi de lire toute la doc de apache! 
je me dis que le nouveau serveur se sert peut être du fichier conf qui est dans /etc 

-- 
j'ai vu que dans le fichier conf se trouve un dossier users dans lequel on a des conf de "user" je vais donc créer la même chose dans 
/apache2/conf/ 
mkdir users 
vim user.conf


----------



## koda_xii (6 Mai 2005)

j'ai réglé mon problème, et je vous ferais part de la solution quand j'aurais moins sommeil

merci à tous au moins pour avoir fourni un forum digne de ce nom.


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (6 Mai 2005)

ah dommage je viens de lire ton post, moi perso j'ai réglé ce problème en faisant un lien du "document root" vers mon ~users, et surtout en ajoutant mon user apache au group user.
C'est clair non ? ok ...
J'ai créé un user apache2 via terminal (uid < 500) ou netinfo au choix. 

http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20030603190314390&query=nireport

Je démarre le serveur Apache avec ce user dans le hhtpd.conf.
A ce niveau le ~user ( des comptes ) n'est pas accessible pour des problèmes de droits unix classique, qu'on règles avec des chown...

J'espère que tu t'es bien reposé pour expliquer la suite...


----------



## tatouille (6 Mai 2005)

compilé le mod ce n'est pas du luxe !!! 
: D c'est limitatif si tu as plusieurs utilisateurs


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (6 Mai 2005)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> compilé le mod ce n'est pas du luxe !!!
> : D c'est limitatif si tu as plusieurs utilisateurs


 
en version pour les nuls comme moi ca veut dire quoi ?


----------



## tatouille (6 Mai 2005)

bertrand.serullaz a dit:
			
		

> en version pour les nuls comme moi ca veut dire quoi ?



http://httpd.apache.org/docs-2.0/mod/mod_userdir.html


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (6 Mai 2005)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> http://httpd.apache.org/docs-2.0/mod/mod_userdir.html


 
ok ok , c'est clair, mais.. en quoi celà oblige à recompiler, c'est pas en standard ??


----------



## tatouille (6 Mai 2005)

httpd -l


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (6 Mai 2005)

echo $?
>0


----------



## koda_xii (8 Mai 2005)

conevnetion: 
//commentaire des commandes dans le shell ou dnas vim donc à ne pas taper

Bon, je vais répondre 

tout d'abord, je voudrais savoir comment on fait pour être averti de larrivée d'un message par mail enfin comment suivre les sujets quoi


voila alors en fait le fichier de conf de apache2 est différent des précédents.
d'une part lorsque l'on cherche les modules dans le repertoire module, il n'y en a que deux, je ne sais toujours pas ou il va chercher son module user_dir mais toujours est 'il que ça marche. donc à priori le mod userdire a été compilé.

Allons faire un tour dans le fchier de conf à l'aide de vim:

*root# vim /apache2/conf/httpd.conf* 

Mon repertoire apache se nomme /apache2 et se trouve à la racine
On ouvre le fichier à partir du root sinon pas de modification possible.
pour ceux qui ne savent pas se servir de vim, je vais aussi mettre les commande, oh toi voyageur venant de google soit heureux!

on tape sur "deux points" pour entrer en mode commande:


*: se nu* //affiche le numéro des ligne bien pratique pour se balader dans le gros fichier de   conf
*nonumber* //pas de nuémros de ligne 
*: syntax on* //coloration syntaxique 

*esc* //pour sortir de la commande

*CTRL B* //pour sauter de pages en page vers le haut 
*CTRL F* //pour sauter de pages en page vers le bas



bon détaillons les sections

*ServerRoot /apache2* // mon serveur apache est installé à la racine, mais il se peut que le votre sous une distribution linux soit installé à /usr/local/bin/apache

*LoadModule php5_module modules/libphp5.so* //une bizarrerie, je n'ai que ça dans cette section pourtant le mod user dir fonctionne. je suis allé dans le repertoire module d'apache et il n'y a presque rien non plus. Je ne dis pas que ce soit normal , en effet j'ai quelques problèmes avec mysql et son module...

section 2 main server configuration

on a le fameux user et group soyons clair, je n'y ai rien compris je n'ai donc rien touché et c'est bien ça marche comme ça

serveur admin: j'ai mis mon mail au cas ou un hackeur gentil voudrais me signaler les problèmes de sécurité.

ServeurName 127.0.0.1:80 //sait on jamais que j'ai un problème en mettant locahost


*DocumentRoot "chemin"* // à la place de chemin on met le chemin absolu vers la page principale: lorsque'on tape  http://locahost/ ce qui s'affiche est exactement ce qui se trouve à ce chemin là, on peut mettre une page d'accueil du serveur ou la page d'accueil de son site principal

*UserDir Sites* //nous y voilà expliquons:

chaque utilisateur, du serveur a le choix d'heberger son site, on y accède donc en tapant:
http://ip_du_serveur/~user 
dans notre cas il suffit à l'utilisateur de créer un repertoire "Sites" à la racine de son home directory pour qu'il puisse heberger ses pages. Sous mac ce répertoire est créé systématiquement dès qu'un user dispose d'un compte.
Sous Linux typiquement ce repertoire s'appelle public_html
Donc en modifiant cette entrée on modifie simplement le nom que l'utilisateur doit mettre.

alias:

j'ai créé un alias parce que je veux heberger mes sites sur un disque séparé au cas ou je doive réisntaller mon système. De plus lorsque je boot sur debian linux, et bien j'ai toujours accès à ces fichiers en montant la partition sympa non? Donc voilà voilà:

*   Alias /www/ "/Volumes/mac data/www/"

    <Directory  "/Volumes/mac data/www/">
         Options Indexes MultiViews
         AllowOverride None
        Order allow,deny
         Allow from all
    </Directory>
* 

Mon serveur est un serveur de développement sur un powerbookG4 donc je n'ai aps besoin de nom de domaine si vous en avez l'utilité il me semble que ça se passe à dans la section virtualhost.

enfin il faut rajouter ces lignes à la fin du fichier de conf pour avoir toutes ces extentions exécutables.
*
   AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .php3
   AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps
   DirectoryIndex index.html index.php index.php3 index.htm index.php4 index.php5
* 

on enregistre en faisant
*w!* lepoint d'exclamation sert à forcer l'enregistrement si vim n'est pas content.
on ne sort pas au cas ou on ai faitg une erreur.


j'ai remarqué que sur l'ancienne version de apache dans  /etc/httpd/ il y a un repertoir users
dans ce repertoire user il y a un fichier du type user.conf ou "user" est le nom de l'user.
Allons voir ce qu'il y a dans ce fichier:

Je ne sais pas si c'est indispensable, mais comme ça ne marchait pas sans je me suis dit ça peut peut être marcher avec, alors j'ai copié ce fichier dans les conf's:
*
cd /apache2/conf/
mkdir users
cp /etc/httpd/users/koda.conf /apache2/conf/users/koda.conf 
* 
voilà j'ai ouvert le fichier en edition de la manière suivante dans vim:
*:split /apache2/conf/users/koda.conf* // split ouvre une frame dans vim
on navigue de cette  façon:
*CTRL+ W* 

je ne sais pas exactement à quoi sert ce fichier, il me semble que ça sert à gèrer les droits de chaque user.


VOILAAA ça marche comme ça, j'ai pas  tout compris mais ça marche. Maintenant si un bon saint maritain peut rectifier mes erreurs et ou ajouter des précisions c'est parfait


----------



## molgow (8 Mai 2005)

koda_xii a dit:
			
		

> tout d'abord, je voudrais savoir comment on fait pour être averti de larrivée d'un message par mail enfin comment suivre les sujets quoi



Lorsque tu réponds (réponse avancée), dans les _Options supplémentaires_, il y a un menu déroulant te permettant de spécifié le _Suivi de la discussion_. Et là tu peux demander une _Notification instantanée par email_.


----------



## koda_xii (8 Mai 2005)

bonjour moglow et merci pour l'aide.
Damien


----------

